
Pioneers in Online Learning: ArsDigita Computer Science University - jgorauskas
https://archive.org/details/arsdigita?tab=about
======
lowmemcpu
> After running from September 2000 through July 2001, seeing the first class
> to graduation, the program was forced to shut down.

I wonder why it was forced to shut down?

I bet a few of the graduates are on HN, so maybe someone has the backstory?

